

‘It May Seem Silly’ - DLay
http://daringfireball.net/2015/08/it_may_seem_silly

======
joshontheweb
The problem I see with his argument is that you may not be able to cease using
Apple devices if they start cooperating with government surveillance because
you might not ever know. The NSA can force you to cooperate with them and make
it illegal for you to disclose that it is happ

------
maus42
>And Apple would suffer no bad publicity for its cowardice because… ?

Cowardice? Judging by the public reaction to case Snowden, I'd be willing to
bet it would be considered patriotic.

Regarding Apple's privacy policy
([http://www.apple.com/privacy/](http://www.apple.com/privacy/)) Gruber
references and says that

>Finally, I want to be absolutely clear that we have never worked with any
government agency from any country to create a backdoor in any of our products
or services. We have also never allowed access to our servers. And we never
will.

To play the devil's advocate of paranoia: What else they would say, anyway?
Privacy statements are cheap. My understanding is that refusing to cooperate
with US government would break a couple of laws (constitutional or not). You
can prove it only after the fact - turning down the government request you
consider inappropriate (if such thing ever is sent), and facing the legal
consequences.

To turn the paranoia lever off, I agree that after certain point "but I don't
believe what they say" sounds unreasonable. However, I have no idea where the
limit between unreasonable paranoia and healthy suspicion goes.

Personally I don't use Apple products not because of privacy or panopticon
considerations, but because I'm broke and can't afford new toys (not certainly
Apple ones).

